# Laying out a 2 car garage shop



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I moved back in the spring, and the good news was that I had a spacious 2 car garage shop instead of a scrunchy 1 car garage space. The bad news is that, although I put a fair amount of time and though in layin gout the tools, I haven't done a good job. Everything seems to be in the wrong place. All workshpaces need to fit the peculaliar style of the person using them, but I feel like I just haven't quite done this well. I've attached five views I set out in sketchup.

Just about everthing but the lathe is on a mobile base. However, I have put up ducting. This can be moved. It is mostly on the ceiling and drops down for each machine, except for the three machines along the garage door where I have a long run on the floor that goes to each machine.

The cabinets were already in the shop, I haven't moved any. I'm used to having most tools hung on the wall, so I'm getting used to cabinets.

I'd appreciate any thoughts:


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

This is my 2 car garage shop. 
Everything is on wheels.
Generally speaking the tablesaw, bandsaw, miter saw, and jointer are stationary. 
The planer gets pulled out to use.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

The dust collector is always attached to the tablesaw, I move the dust right hose to the other stations as needed. 
I put the old dust collector on the mitersaw.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I wish I had a 2 car garage. My garage was built in the 1940s and is 9' x 19'. My wife once got her CRV in it, but couldn't open the doors.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I wish I had a 2 car garage. My garage was built in the 1940s and is 9 x 19 . My wife once got her CRV in it, but couldn t open the doors.
> 
> - RobS888


Bet the expression on her face was priceless


----------



## Noely (Dec 5, 2018)

My garage is also a 1940s shoe box, RobS888, almost identical in size to yours. I'd feel like I'd died and gone to heaven if I had a two car garage dedicated to making wood chips. CharlesA, I actually like that you have some open space available for staging parts of unfinished projects. My shop is so tiny that all machines are mobile and get pulled out as I need them. Could you do the same, leaving your table saw where it is to anchor the shop? Maybe add an outfeed table that doubles as an assembly table? I guess you'd have to use flexible hose for dust extraction. Question: is the entrance to your garage blocked by tools and dust extraction line? I'd reconsider that arrangement.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

When I retired my wife agreed to park in the driveway so I could setup the garage the way I wanted it. 
It will always be an ongoing project.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

IMHO - asking for shop layout advice is hard, unless you list the next 5 years worth on planned projects.
Why?
Let me show you. My 2 car garage shop is shown in my profile. 
Absolutely no way I could have a fixed layout. Have to be able to move one car into shop for maintenance or bad weather. So, everything is on wheels. I even use folding plastic tables as temporary glue and finish tables as needed.
Fixed layout can hamper making large bookcases or full size desk; as a 2 car garage gets 'small' in hurry with lots of stationary power tools. If I made one type of thing, or mostly small things, a fixed layout would be easier to plan.

Otherwise, you are very lucky to have dedicated 2 car for work shop. 

My only suggestion, as part of your planning: be sure you have room to assemble and finish the largest planned project, or put everything on wheels so you can make enough space to walk all the way around the bigger items

Best luck.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Laying out my shop in Sketchup was the kick in the pants I needed to re-think the shop. So, I've spent the past two days moving some machines, re-doing the ducting, moving hand tools, and mounting 4 more Costco LED lights. It may not het be exactly right, but it is so much more useful. I am happy. Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I was happy to have a 2 car garage when I bought my house. Once I got the shop set up, I realized it was smaller than I thought. Most of my bigger machines are on wheels.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I cannot experss how much I like working in my reconfigured shop. It is so much more convenient and useful. I'll still tweak some things I assume, but the center cluster of workbench, table saw, jointer and planer is extremely convenient. I have been milling boards for my bed, and it is just a breeze. Thanks, everyone.


----------

